# Holly's hood  photographic trip



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

It's a Bank holiday weekend here (4 days off for many people)..so the mass escape for everyone was under way yesterday , so after I'd been to town,  I drove around my rural neighbourhood.. and took some pictures ..thought you might like to see where I live..  I took all these pics within an hour including my little walk in the woods...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Nearby farm


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

This next one is 2 bulls having a little set-to in the stream..but I was using my phone and the sun was right on me so I couldn't get real clarity...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

The lanes through the woods  leading to my house...


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 24, 2019)

some places look dry holly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Village green


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

a walk in the woods near my house...

















tried to get closer for this baby squirrel..I was tip-toeing on the tarmac so as not to spook him, but a woman walking her dog came out on the opposite side and the squirrel shot up the tree.. shame!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> some places look dry holly


LOL that would be the HAY then..  .In fact I think we've done remarkably well keeping everything so green given that we had 100 degree temps all of July..


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> LOL that would be the HAY then..  .In fact I think we've done remarkably well keeping everything so green given that we had 100 degree temps all of July..


yes theres a lot of typical english green.
sorry to hear England losing at Headingley btw.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> yes theres a lot of typical english green.
> *sorry to hear England losing at Headingley btw.*


 Accch, we're used to it...


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2019)

lot of them straw bales end up over my way,no fields of corn here,,one thing I miss I spose,great pic s Holls


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

jet said:


> lot of them straw bales end up over my way,no fields of corn here,,one thing I miss I spose,great pic s Holls


 Thanks Jet...I never gave it a thought that they might be sending them over to you in Wales.


----------



## Lara (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful  and fun to see your neck of the woods


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Lara said:


> Beautiful  and fun to see your neck of the woods


Thanks Lara..I thought after all these years  and all the photos I take of everywhere else we visit, it might make a change to post the photos of where I live...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for the lovely pics, HD I enjoyed them as always!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2019)

Lara said:


> Beautiful  and fun to see your neck of the woods


Ditto...Thank you for the look in your world...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks for enjoying them folks....


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Lovely trip Holly  .... ❤


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2019)

Great photos!

The size of the farm fields and the hedgerows in your photos reminds me of the area where I grew up.

Thanks!


----------



## Ronni (Aug 24, 2019)

Such lovely scenery.   I had to check your profile to remind myself where you lived because some of the lanes and paths under the trees look exactly like some of the Tennessee scenery here!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> a walk in the woods near my house...


Well, I certainly enjoyed that walk

Of all the wonderful pics, this is my favorite


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Well thank you _all _for all your likes, and comments, very much appreciated... 

_@Ronni, I live in the rural shires  20 minutes drive from North London, or 40 minutes (by train).. to Central London...  ...or 53 hours if you want to be foolish enough to drive.. 

@Gary O' ...thanks for the likes for the woods..those were very quick photos taken yesterday..but as you can imagine, I have tons of pics from the woods from over the years, and I especially like to post them in Autumn .. which I will do in the next few weeks . WE have pheasants, and partridges, squirrels, and Muntjac in there.. 

...oooh and the odd little creature waiting patiently  for a meal....




_


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I especially like to post them in Autumn .. which I will do in the next few weeks


Autumn leaves are a weakness of mine
They glorify the trees
Love strolling a lane filled with them
They romance this soul


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Autumn leaves are a weakness of mine
> They glorify the trees
> Love strolling a lane filled with them
> They romance this soul


 Absolutely...me too.... . It's my favourite time of year for photographic purposes


----------



## 911 (Aug 24, 2019)

I enjoyed looking at the farm fields. I remember working in the hay fields. It was a great time in my life.

The first picture with the cows in it, I would recommend that the farmer mow it. There are a lot of weeds showing and animals do not care, they will eat them. Unless the farmer knows what weeds he has in that pasture, he should keep it mowed. Mowing also promotes grass to grow, which is good for any farm animal. Certain weeds contain toxins. Most of these toxins are not healthy. Farmers here in the U.S. will  generally promote their cows to eat weeds to fatten them up. Do farmers in the U.K. put sheep and cows in the same pasture?

I also liked seeing that JD tractor. Does John Deere have a plant in the U.K., that you are aware of?

You are lucky to be able to walk through a woods unaccompanied. Here in the U.S., most women would consider it too dangerous on their part. Even out in the country, predators are lurking.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

911 said:


> I enjoyed looking at the farm fields. I remember working in the hay fields. It was a great time in my life.
> 
> The first picture with the cows in it, I would recommend that the farmer mow it. There are a lot of weeds showing and animals do not care, they will eat them. Unless the farmer knows what weeds he has in that pasture, he should keep it mowed. Mowing also promotes grass to grow, which is good for any farm animal. Certain weeds contain toxins. Most of these toxins are not healthy. Farmers here in the U.S. will  generally promote their cows to eat weeds to fatten them up. Do farmers in the U.K. put sheep and cows in the same pasture?
> 
> ...


 Nope not dangerous here to walk through the woods..I've even walked through them at night with the dogs... and a torch..  (altho' tbf, there's probably parts of the UK where I wouldn't dream of walking through the woods alone)

Believe me the farmer knows exactly what his cattle are eating.. no worries there. All his cattle are organically fed... there's also a butchers shop in 2 of our nearby farms , so we know exactly where the meat is from..and barely a  carbon footprint..

As for John Deere, they're pretty wordwide..all our agricultural dealers sell JD products..this is the UK  website...

https://www.deere.co.uk/en/index.html


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful scenery and great photography!  I'm hoping to take a UK trip in the next few years.  Maybe I'll get to see it!


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 24, 2019)

911 said:


> You are lucky to be able to walk through a woods unaccompanied. Here in the U.S., most women would consider it to be a dangermove on their part. Even out in the country, predators are lurking.



Not around here.  The only thing I worry about in the woods are copperheads, cottonmouths and rattlesnakes.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful, calm, peaceful--Wish I were there!  Lovely, Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Thank you so much @Pepper,  and at @AnnieA  

WE do have snakes around here but they're harmless grass snakes, and odds are you'd never see one. I think I've only ever seen 2 in my life!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Our local village Bus stop....


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 24, 2019)

Love these pics!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful photos Holly, thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks, Holly, I am going to save the picture of the bus stop thou... if you don't mind. Lorie wants me to build a lean hut for the Boys, the Grandson, and for her to sit in some shade. We don't get a lot of shade here on our property...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

Thanks SB & FTP....


of course you may save it Mike... if you  do build a similar thing, don't forget to post a picture...


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Our local village Bus stop....


thats the nicest bus stop ive ever seen


----------



## toffee (Aug 25, 2019)

HOLLY it looks like where I live in linc's lol


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

toffee said:


> HOLLY it looks like where I live in linc's lol


 Yes except you're all flat up there.. and we've got  some hills...


----------



## 911 (Aug 25, 2019)

That's some bus stop, that's for sure. All you need now are a few doors and a little A/C, at least if it was built in my area we would.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

911 said:


> That's some bus stop, that's for sure. All you need now are a few doors and a little A/C, at least if it was built in my area we would.


 No need for doors..or AC...it would be a shed then..not a bus stop...


----------



## 911 (Aug 25, 2019)

In my area, the summers are hot and humid with no breeze. So, A/C is necessary and doors would keep the cold air where it belongs; inside.

Who puts A/C in a shed?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

911 said:


> In my area, the summers are hot and humid with no breeze. So, A/C is necessary and doors would keep the cold air where it belongs; inside.
> 
> Who puts A/C in a shed?


Also if there were doors in the bus shelter.. how would the bus driver see you sitting there waiting... ?


----------



## nan (Aug 25, 2019)

I love your Photos hollydolly The English countryside is beautiful, The bus stop is amazing,it wouldn't stay intact very long here unfortunately.


----------



## 911 (Aug 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Also if there were doors in the bus shelter.. how would the bus driver see you sitting there waiting... ?



Just like when you have mail to pick up. Turn up the flag.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

911 said:


> Just like when you have mail to pick up. Turn up the flag.


 Na...it wouldn't work, they'd just go flying by... ..and remember also, we all have letterboxes in our front doors, so the mail just gets put through our door, no need for us to go outside to a mailbox..LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

nan said:


> I love your Photos hollydolly The English countryside is beautiful, The bus stop is amazing,it wouldn't stay intact very long here unfortunately.


 Thank you so much @nan ,


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 26, 2019)

Beautiful photos. I love the farmland. We have farms nearby but not within walking distance.


----------



## Raven (Aug 26, 2019)

I loved seeing your pictures Holly.
It looks very peaceful and a nice place to live.


----------



## 911 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hey Holly, I don’t have a mail slot in my door. We use a mailbox. Your bus drivers must really put the pedal to the metal when they drive. Busses in my county are maxed at 45 m.p.h.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you Ruth & Raven..I wish you could all come and visit... ✈


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

911 said:


> Hey Holly, I don’t have a mail slot in my door. We use a mailbox. Your bus drivers must really put the pedal to the metal when they drive. Busses in my county are maxed at 45 m.p.h.


 Yes we have a mailbox at our house in Spain... but in the uk the mail gets delivered though our door, we don't have to leave the house to get it. 

No,  busses don't go more than about 50mph here, but if you don't put your hand out to stop the bus, they just go sailing past whether they see you there or not!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2019)

And some folks refuse to leave the city life.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 26, 2019)

I feel as though I have just been to your place.  Holly, I always enjoy your photographs.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks Jim,  it was very nice having you visit..you were the perfect guest..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)

A few from yesterday.. we are very lucky that we not only have the countryside we're also surrounded by rivers, and boating too... so yesterday (Sunday) we went to the Marina where our boat is moored, (about 10 minutes drive) and had a drink at the boat clubhouse then to some friends who have a chalet home on a static home park.. and with them to  a local riverside pub for lunch...








The static home site  where our friends live 2 villages away near the river..






Clubhouse outdoor seating..






Riverside bar...


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your photos with us, Holly. I can live vicariously through them, as I've always dreamed of visiting your neck of the woods .. since childhood, actually.
It's obvious that you appreciate nature and your surroundings. Love the horse photos in particular.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos with us, Holly. I can live vicariously through them, as I've always dreamed of visiting your neck of the woods .. since childhood, actually.
> It's obvious that you appreciate nature and your surroundings. Love the horse photos in particular.


 Thanks muchly Pinky...I enjoy taking them, and it's a bonus if you and other like them too. Hopefully one day you'll manage to make a trip here and when you do, you're very welcome to visit here where I live ..  ❤


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Thanks muchly Pinky...I enjoy taking them, and it's a bonus if you and other like them too. Hopefully one day you'll manage to make a trip here and when you do, you're very welcome to visit here where I live ..  ❤


That's very gracious of you, Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

I can't see an image, Holly .. just a broken image icon


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I can't see an image, Holly .. just a broken image icon


Oh I wonder why that is Pinks?...ken and Jet can see it... one in the USA and the other in the UK... It's a picture of a robin that I took in the borders of my back garden...  I'll see if I can find another copy of it anywhere..


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

On another forum, that has happened with me not able to see certain formats of photos. It's obviously only a problem for very few.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

Can you see this one Pinks?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

I can, and it's beautiful. Is that a robin?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I can, and it's beautiful. Is that a robin?


 yeeeeahh... glad you can see it..and yes it's a little Robin redbreast . We have a family of them in the garden..


----------



## drifter (Nov 5, 2019)

hollydolly said:


>


Gorgeous countryside. Your photos, Holly, are always interesting and top-notch.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

drifter said:


> Gorgeous countryside. Your photos, Holly, are always interesting and top-notch.


 Gracias mi amigo... and muchas gracias too for enjoying them...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2019)

Beautiful area Holly. I was looking back at all of them. I noticed you have a nice little book exchange at the bus stop and comfy pillows. I was wondering if the mulch where the robin is sitting is really that red? Very pretty.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful area Holly. I was looking back at all of them. I noticed you have a nice little book exchange at the bus stop and comfy pillows. I was wondering if the mulch where the robin is sitting is really that red? Very pretty.


Yes Ruth the bark chippings we lay in our borders around the back garden is cherry red, rather than brown or forest green ..they eventually discolour after a year or so to grey , but I love the brightness they bring when they're quite newly laid..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you so much Llynn


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2019)

I always enjoy your pics @hollydolly. I think my fav in this bunch is the one of those cute little homes there your friends live. Thanks for the tour!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I always enjoy your pics @hollydolly. I think my fav in this bunch is the one of those cute little homes there your friends live. Thanks for the tour!


 Thanks RR... those cute little homes are Park homes, static caravans, _or trailer park homes as you might call them_.... situated right next to the river and the marina...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Hey @hollydolly, Thanks for sharing the pics, going to go back to the beginning and look at them all... Thanks for sharing...


----------

